# Artefacts, defects or foreign bodies



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Let's collect images of what curiosities we come across in the greens we roast... I'll start


















No idea what that is. Looks like germinated or maybe worm eaten?










Love it - the Jin Jang bean! The lighter part is not chaff, but built into the surface









Looking forward to seeing what everybody else finds...


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Hasi, your first pic is likely to be the result of Coffee Borer Beetle. Common in aged and monsooned coffees.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks P









Actually I found it in a 2017 harvest Panamanian washed typica...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You'll see a lot of them with cheaper beans. I've had them in beans purchased from a popular roaster before. The second pic looks like damage during pulping but could also be a black bean. http://www.cafedecolombia.com/clientes/en/regulacion_nacional/exportadores/2831_calidades_de_exportacion/


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Batian said:


> Hasi, your first pic is likely to be the result of Coffee Borer Beetle. Common in aged and monsooned coffees.


Just looked up the damage coffee borer beetles do... they usually appear do "drill" multiple holes along the seam as well as on the other side.

In the (very few) greens I've found were only holes at their tips.

More importantly, dunno whether it has an impact on taste after all... this blueish stuff inside looks awkward.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> You'll see a lot of them with cheaper beans. I've had them in beans purchased from a popular roaster before. The second pic looks like damage during pulping but could also be a black bean. http://www.cafedecolombia.com/clientes/en/regulacion_nacional/exportadores/2831_calidades_de_exportacion/


Thanks for this link!

Unfortunately I didn't find the twotone bean pre-roast... but I can throw it into a cupping dose to see how it affects taste.

Great idea in general to actively taste defects from time to time


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Just looked up the damage coffee borer beetles do... they usually appear do "drill" multiple holes along the seam as well as on the other side.
> 
> In the (very few) greens I've found were only holes at their tips.
> 
> More importantly, dunno whether it has an impact on taste after all... this blueish stuff inside looks awkward.


Check out #10 on that linky @Rob1 posted. 1 of the beans has a single hole similar to yours.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh If it's post roast I think it just has less flavour than undamaged beans without necessarily imparting a bad flavour to the brew. I think it's the same for insect damage.


----------

